# scrotwm update



## nORKy (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't understand what happend :

```
===>  Configuring for scrotwm-0.9.24
===>  Building for scrotwm-0.9.24
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/ports/x11-wm/scrotwm/work/scrotwm-0.9.24/linux -lutil -L/usr/local/lib -lX11 -
lXrandr  -o /usr/ports/x11-wm/scrotwm/work/scrotwm-0.9.24/scrotwm /usr/ports/x11-wm/scrotwm/work/scrotwm-0.9.24/scrotwm.c
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -shared -fPIC  -o /usr/ports/x11-wm/scrotwm/work/scrotwm-0.9.24/libswmhack.so 
/usr/ports/x11-wm/scrotwm/work/scrotwm-0.9.24/lib/swm_hack.c

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version scrotwm-0.9.22
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/etc/scrotwm.conf' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
pkg_delete: unexec command for 'rm -f /usr/local/man/cat1/scrotwm.1.gz /usr/local/man/cat1/scrotwm.1 /usr/local/man/cat1/scrotwm.1.gz 
/usr/local/man/cat1/scrotwm.1.gz.gz /usr/local/man/cat1/scrotwm.1.gz.bz2' failed
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is
incorrectly specified?)
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
pkg_delete: couldn't remove log entry in /var/db/pkg/scrotwm-0.9.22, deinstall failed
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
"/etc/make.conf", line 11: warning: "/usr/local/libexec/portconf" returned non-zero status
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1210: warning: "/usr/bin/uname -p" returned non-zero status
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1218: warning: "/usr/bin/uname -s" returned non-zero status
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1223: warning: "/usr/bin/uname -r | /usr/bin/sed -e 's/[-(].*//'" returned non-zero status
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1229: warning: "/usr/bin/awk '/^#define[[:blank:]]__FreeBSD_version/ {print $3}' < /usr/include/sys/param.h" 
returned non-zero status
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2404: warning: "/usr/bin/id -u" returned non-zero status
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/scrotwm.

===>>> A backup package for scrotwm-0.9.22 should
       be located in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup

===>>> Installation of scrotwm-0.9.24 (x11-wm/scrotwm) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for scrotwm-0.9.22 failed
===>>> Aborting update

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/libswmhack.so"
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2010)

```
"/usr/bin/id -u" returned non-zero status
```

Are you root/su(do) while doing this?


----------

